# Occasional sting prevents cancer?



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

In 1952, the Anton Cancer Research Center in Germany reported that it had randomly surveyed as many as 1,000 cancer patients, checking cancer occurrence by the occupation.
Among those surveyed there were 46 brewers, 23 bakers, 21 farmers, 20 doctors and 19 architects, however, no beekeepers. From this report the strong possibility of cancer prevention by occasional honey bee sting was founded.

The writer, in fact, has found that in his area of residence no beekeeper has suffered from cancer, rheumatism or neuralgia. The said fact leads us to believe that the occasional sting from a honey bee is widely effective in the prevention of cancer as well as other diseases.

Japanese doctor Mr.Maruyama developed a vaccine based on the idea that consumptive or leprous patients do not possess cancer and a Russian scientist has researched the cancer prevention function of bee acupuncture solution based on the fact the beekeepers rarely die due to cancer.
http://bee-venom.net/about/beevenom.htm


----------



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

Ahhh, but is it the stings or the lifestyle? Maybe the constant consumption of honey has something to do with it?


----------



## Zeke (Aug 21, 2002)

isnt there a name for the process
of eldery people being stung by a honeybee
to combat "Uncle Arthur" when he comes calling ??
Zeke


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Apitherapy, my grandpa wasn't willing to be a guinea pig. LOL


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Louise there does seem to be a certain lifestyle associated with beekeeping as a hobby. Working in my hives has proven very theraputic in itself. 

We are getting some much needed rain and I was making an extended roof over their entrances to keep the water out, and putting on the syrup readying them for cooler weather etc. 

You should see this old women on hands and knees peeking inside to see all these bees peeking out at me. LOL


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

It wouldn't surprise me if there were something to this theory. Bee stings evoke a type of immune response in lots of people, just as other foreign substances do. Many cancers appear to have an underlying lack of immune response associated with their occurance. Statistically, people with high allergic responses to environmental substances have a lower rate of cancer. There's also been some limited research involving the use of copperhead snake venom as a component in a chemotherapeutic agent for breast cancer.


----------

